# Suitable replacement for TJ07?



## mk_ln (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have been using my TJ07-BW for a few years now and it has been the most solid case I have owned by far (also the most expensive by far). Recently I have had the opportunity to work with the Corsair 600T and I must say that, feature wise, I prefer it over the TJ07. Build quality, however, seems to have been lacking as it uses quite a bit of plastic whereas the TJ07 is fully aluminum and much of the body is rock hard.

I have been looking at a few cases and was hoping that I could find one that has the size of the TJ07 (using the CFP51, I can have 10 3.5" drives with enough space for a fan controller, floppy/multi-card reader, and 2 DVD drives), is all aluminum, and has the features of the 600T (grommetted holes for cabling and tool-less assembly). 
Also, as I've just found out, an air-cooled SLI setup is not ideal with this case and my mobo (GA-X58A-UD5). With the mobo used and dual slot cards, I cannot use the bottom most PCI-E slot since the mobo tray has a bracket that will interfere/not allow installation of the bottom card. Because of that, I must use the third PCI-E slot which makes it adjacent to the first card, thus hampering air-flow significantly. So having a case with 8 expansion slots is needed as well.

The only thing I believe I haven't covered yet is that a windowed side panel is also preferred.

Thanks in advance to anyone with any helpful suggestions.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2011)

If you ever plan on going watercooling take a look into the 800D(comes at a price though), the 650D may be better suited(side window & possibly better watercooling options) with it being only a little bit more than the 600T. All 3 are super sexy! 

EDIT:

My only complaint about the 800D, cost. There would be literally no gains if sticking on air cooling with it over any of the other Corsair case models.


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks for the quick reply.

I've considered the 800D, but it seems quite flimsy/cheaply built compared to my TJ07; the materials seems thinner and I've seen more than one case where the hot-swap panel is broken off.

I was also looking at Lian Li's A77F:
http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...478&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=61&g=spec. The issue I have with that is that there is no side window and I don't see how I can expand/add more drives than what it comes with (9). I can currently hold 10 3.5" drives and still have room for 4 extra 5.25" devices (currently 2 optical drives, a fan controller, and a floppy/multi-card reader).

The other option I was thinking of was to get my case modded/lasercut, but I don't know of any places that do laser cutting for such things.

Thanks again.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 20, 2011)

TJ11 instead?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome. Yeah, the amount of drives are going to be what holds you back with this project. 

What exactly would you need(were looking at getting) modded?


----------



## MRCL (Jul 20, 2011)

What about the ABM Aplus Black Pearl, if you can find one

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/a_case_black_pearl_wcr_edition_atx_case/1


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> TJ11 instead?



I've looked at that, but I really dislike the layout of it.



JrRacinFan said:


> Welcome. Yeah, the amount of drives are going to be what holds you back with this project.
> 
> What exactly would you need(were looking at getting) modded?



I was looking at getting the mobo tray cut so that the bottom bracket wouldn't interfere with dual slot cards in the 7th slot and was also looking at placing holes so cable routing would be better, such as the ones found in the obsidian/graphite series.

thanks again


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Coolermaster ATCS 840 might be another option. It's not better than the TJ07 though, actually about the same. Might have a few modders here that could do the cutting for you if wanted to go that route instead. Just post in the WTB section for a quote. I would offer my services but I have been quite busy lately(also no longer have my tools due to flood damage. TL;DR).


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 20, 2011)

I just moved from a Lian Li PC-V1020B to a Corsair Graphite 600T White edition..... I got the case from a client of mine for payment since he didn't have the money to pay me. All I can tell you is that while the Lian-li Case was about $120 dollars more....The Corsair case is of better quality and allot better features IMO. Its a little smaller then if you were building with a CM sniper...But it still has allot of room. It fits Motherboards like Asus Maximus Extreme IV and a 2x120mm Rad on top inside with out modification.
Its a good case that I don't think you would be disappointed in terms of switching. Right now Tiger Direct has them for $169.99 and No shipping if you use the 3 to 7 Day shipping. That is a good deal. Better then New Egg the last time I looked.

My other suggestion would be the 800D.... If you need more space. I just built a system for someone in this case.... And it has every feature u need. The only complaint I have is the lack of Cable lances behind the motherboard tray. Sure they give you a million cabling holes.... but no cable lances to tie down too! That sux!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2011)

Another option is by visiting Mountain mods but it can get stupidly expensive...

Here's an option .... 
http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-hard-drive-rack-mirror-black-p-325.html
... if you need good looking drive mounts and you have plenty of fan bays.


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 20, 2011)

MRCL said:


> What about the ABM Aplus Black Pearl, if you can find one
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/a_case_black_pearl_wcr_edition_atx_case/1



thanks for the suggestion, but i would probably go the lian-li route instead (i think the black pearl was a copy of the V2000). but, for the same reason i wouldn't go with the TJ11 i won't go with the black pearl/v2000 (reverse ATX mobo tray).



JrRacinFan said:


> Coolermaster ATCS 840 might be another option. It's not better than the TJ07 though, actually about the same. Might have a few modders here that could do the cutting for you if wanted to go that route instead. Just post in the WTB section for a quote. I would offer my services but I have been quite busy lately(also no longer have my tools due to flood damage. TL;DR).



the 840 looks like it would've fit the bill except the front is quite ugly imo, lol. also, it seems that there are only 7 expansion slots; if i am to purchase a new case and NOT mod, it would have to have 8 slots.



20mmrain said:


> I just moved from a Lian Li PC-V1020B to a Corsair Graphite 600T White edition..... I got the case from a client of mine for payment since he didn't have the money to pay me. All I can tell you is that while the Lian-li Case was about $120 dollars more....The Corsair case is of better quality and allot better features IMO. Its a little smaller then if you were building with a CM sniper...But it still has allot of room. It fits Motherboards like Asus Maximus Extreme IV and a 2x120mm Rad on top inside with out modification.
> Its a good case that I don't think you would be disappointed in terms of switching. Right now Tiger Direct has them for $169.99 and No shipping if you use the 3 to 7 Day shipping. That is a good deal. Better then New Egg the last time I looked.
> 
> My other suggestion would be the 800D.... If you need more space. I just built a system for someone in this case.... And it has every feature u need. The only complaint I have is the lack of Cable lances behind the motherboard tray. Sure they give you a million cabling holes.... but no cable lances to tie down too! That sux!!!



yep. I currently have a C600T (which is what i meant in my original post ) and love it. But it just feels much cheaper/less solid than my TJ07...must be the plastic. I'd want something with the features of the C600T but the size/expandability of my TJ07 (8x 5.25" bays i think, along with 6 built in 3.5" bays)



JrRacinFan said:


> Another option is by visiting Mountain mods but it can get stupidly expensive...
> 
> Here's an option ....
> http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-hard-drive-rack-mirror-black-p-325.html
> ... if you need good looking drive mounts and you have plenty of fan bays.



I've looked at those, but the form factor is very unappealing lol.

Thanks for all the suggestions. From the looks of it though, there's nothing out there that fits exactly what i need (TJ07 DID at the time though).

If there are any other suggestions, please let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe a look here also when it hits:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148988

Posted that in case you miss the news thread.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 21, 2011)

mk_ln...can I ask what is off about the T11, I recently just gave up my 800D for one, and I really like mine!

I would really appreciate your take on its flaws, seriously, especially as a TJ07 owner, as I know that is a tough case to try to improve on anyways


----------



## douglatins (Jul 21, 2011)

Xigmatek Elisium. That would fit a fuckload of WC gear without a bottom chamber.


----------



## Sinzia (Jul 21, 2011)

douglatins said:


> Xigmatek Elisium. That would fit a fuckload of WC gear without a bottom chamber.



Second, but the build quality isn't as nice...

but the price is a lot nicer to the bank account.


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 21, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Maybe a look here also when it hits:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148988
> 
> Posted that in case you miss the news thread.



yep, I saw the cosmos 2 and took a second look at it b/c of your link. The internals are actually a bit nicer than what I had expected, but the external is still something I don't think I can ever grow to like, lol



sneekypeet said:


> mk_ln...can I ask what is off about the T11, I recently just gave up my 800D for one, and I really like mine!
> 
> I would really appreciate your take on its flaws, seriously, especially as a TJ07 owner, as I know that is a tough case to try to improve on anyways



I'd be all over that case if it weren't for a couple of things: no holes in the mobo tray and awkward, imo, mobo orientation (similar to raven iirc). I love the way it looks but I'd want the cable routing possibilities of the C600T/800D and the solid feel and look of a TJ07/TJ11.



douglatins said:


> Xigmatek Elisium. That would fit a fuckload of WC gear without a bottom chamber.



If only it looked a bit more...refined or subtle? lol



Sinzia said:


> Second, but the build quality isn't as nice...
> 
> but the price is a lot nicer to the bank account.



i haven't seen anywhere that sells either the TJ11 or the Elisium. That being said, I'd probably only want to max around $300 and it seems the TJ11 is roughly $600 :O

if there's anything else that anyone can suggest that you'd think might fit the criteria, please post!

thanks again.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 22, 2011)

mk_ln said:


> I'd be all over that case if it weren't for a couple of things: no holes in the mobo tray and awkward, imo, mobo orientation (similar to raven iirc). I love the way it looks but I'd want the cable routing possibilities of the C600T/800D and the solid feel and look of a TJ07/TJ11.



I have a couple of images in the PC ATM thread. If the orientation of the tray is a big no I really cant sway you, but there are passes both between the two 180mm fans and between the opticals and the fan. I got what I think are really clean results inside the chassis. Actually the orientation of the board actually keeps the 24-pin from looking obnoxious, and even offers a way to route the 8-pin, although you may need an extension.

For the price I would say try the 800D/700D, but I have a feeling it wont be exactly what you are looking for.

Avatar at left is a peek in the window of my TJ11

images (if it helps) http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2337966&postcount=17116


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 22, 2011)

looks quite nice! and yes, the 800D isn't quite what i am looking for...seems my perfect case hasn't come into existence yet lol.

Thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## LordJummy (Jul 23, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in and say the 800D is a lot more "solid" and reliable than you would think. I was skeptical at first but then I bought one and it put all my doubts to rest.


----------



## mk_ln (Jul 26, 2011)

not saying it's flimsy as it is a good case in its own right, but it feels flimsy in comparison to the TJ07, imo. I feel that the TJ07 is probably the most solid case I've seen so far, build quality wise. It's just that my TJ07 is lacking a few features that I've recently found to be that would be quite convenient (mobo tray holes, black interior, completely tool-less install, etc..).

Thanks for all the replies


----------

